# GiGi Hadid - Balmain Fall/Winter 2016 Paris Fashion Week x10



## brian69 (4 März 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2016)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## ass20 (4 März 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## koftus89 (4 März 2016)

vielen dank dafür.


----------



## lord inferno (9 März 2016)

Wow! Lovely as a brunette! Ty!


----------



## mystique (26 März 2016)

She is beautiful. Zayn is a lucky man.


----------



## Paint (21 Mai 2016)

schönes Bildchen


----------

